# Sarcoglottis sceptroides



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 10, 2006)

An interesting terrestrial, the foliage is probably more impressive than the flowers on this one. Mine goes deciduous, so no foliage pics here, but the leaves are like Hosta leaves being green with silver longitudinal stripes.















Jon
________
FREE PORN


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Interesting indeed, would love to see the pics of the leaves


----------

